# First hand plane...



## Ollenberger (Oct 2, 2012)

I own a cheapy no-brand hand plane, but it's terrible! 

I was looking for some advice- what would be the best first general purpose hand plane that would last and be a good beginning to a future collection?

I would really appreciate a nudge in the right direction! Thanks!:icon_smile:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd recommend a Stanley Bailey #5 jack plane first. It is a good all around plane that can be used as a scrub plane, a smoother and even a jointer depending on how it is set up. In addition, there are many of them out there and can usually be purchased fairly cheaply. It is easy to set up and is probably the easiest to learn technique with as well. An additional bonus from buying used is you will become intimate with all of it's parts and pieces as you clean it up and tune it.

Another plane I'd highly recommend is a low angle block plane. I love my SB 60 1/2 and probably use it as much or more than my #5.

Of course, the first thing I probably should have asked is what you want to do with your plane(s), but regardless of the answer, you can't go wrong with a #5 and a low angle block.

If you want to learn a little more about the many different Stanley Bailey planes and their uses, spend a little time reading this site, it is about the most comprehensive out there.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Gotta know what your goal is with this plane, but as stated the #5 is the "Jack". It'll do a lot of what you want.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good advice here so far. At the same time start reading about sharpening and honing methods. Even new ones are hardly ever ready to use out of the box. Be careful, hand planes can be addictive. Good luck!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Using hand planes thread*

In case you want tips on using whatever hand plane(s) you purchase, this is a good thread from earlier this year.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/learning-hand-planes-39645/

The question of a single plane comes up now and again.

Personally, I started with a Record #5, but this was due to lack of knowledge. If looked like a good length. I did not know what to look for, and neither did the store person.

With the knowledge from my present set of hand planes, small set compared to many others, I would likely start with the #4. Same blade width as the #5, but shorter, so I tend to pick this one up.

My favourite hand plane is a Veritas Medium Shoulder Plane. I do not use it often, but it is my favourite.

I also have a Veritas Low Angle block plane. Very useful to have around.

If you are lucky, you may find some decent "user" hand planes in the local Craigs List. Very hit and miss.

Do not let superficial rust put you off. Many threads on the site for plane restoration. I purchased this one specifically to show my friend how to restore a hand plane. I feel I managed to convert a $5 purchase into something worth $5. :laughing:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-plane-43433/


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The guy's that recommend a Jack and LA Block as a start are dead on. They will do 90% of what you need a plane for. A good set of chisels will get you through the remaining 10%. Right now, I am very excited about my router plane; but, before I got it, I made do with chisels. Specialty planes just allow an efficiency improvement.


----------



## Ollenberger (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for the quick replies!!! I'll need to read through the links you guys posted. I have a lot to learn ( = Do you guys recommend any certain brands (speaking from experience)?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Ollenberger said:


> Do you guys recommend any certain brands (speaking from experience)?


Oh, oh, watch out for the bar fight. :laughing:

A question which has no right answer, but like so many others, can generate some heated opinions.

For new planes I like Veritas by Lee Valley. Good design, good quality.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?cat=1&p=41182

For used planes, I like the Stanley's, WWII or before. 

I also like Record. not as common in US as they are in the UK.

Nothing wrong with buying a cheaper plane for practice, especially to practices sharpening.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Oh, oh, watch out for the bar fight. :laughing:
> 
> A question which has no right answer, but like so many others, can generate some heated opinions.
> 
> ...


+1 to all of that. I don't have any Veritas, but I would if I had the money. All of my planes are early model Stanley/Baileys. You also can't go wrong with used Millers Falls. There are other brands with quality planes that someone will probably chime in with. If you have any questions about a particular plane/brand, just ask, you will have no shortage of opinions.

If you are buying used be aware that there are Stanley Bailey planes and a Stanley Handyman series. The Handyman are a lesser quality Stanley and you have to watch that someone isn't trying to pass off a Stanley Handyman as a Stanley Bailey. Most of the Handyman series bench planes have a diagonal logo on the lever cap that says "Handyman" while the Stanley Baileys have a horizontal "Stanley" logo.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

trc65 said:


> If you are buying used be aware that there are Stanley Bailey planes and a Stanley Handyman series. The Handyman are a lesser quality Stanley and you have to watch that someone isn't trying to pass off a Stanley Handyman as a Stanley Bailey. Most of the Handyman series bench planes have a diagonal logo on the lever cap that says "Handyman" while the Stanley Baileys have a horizontal "Stanley" logo.


Good point to warn about the difference between Stanley and the Handyman. :thumbsup:

I purchased a "lot" of Stanley planes back in July, a group of 7 planes. For the low asking price of $100 for the group I did not quibble.

When I posted about these I found out about the Handyman and also about an even less expensive Stanley model called the "Defender". These did not have Stanley on the lever cap or sole, but the lever cap has a characteristic design. The frog was cast as part of the sole.

Since I picture is worth a thousand words, take a look at my thread if you are interested.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/hand-plane-lot-purchase-42172/


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a couple of Wards Master planes that function as well as my Stanley Bailey's but cost around half of a preWWII Stanley. I also have a very nice Sargent sized like a Stanley #3. It's a fine piece, but around here Sargents sell for more than Stanleys.


----------



## Ollenberger (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I think I'm going to go the old Stanley route. Seems like a good place to start at an affordable price. I still have a lot to learn ( = I appreciate the help.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ollenberger said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I'm going to go the old Stanley route. Seems like a good place to start at an affordable price. I still have a lot to learn ( = I appreciate the help.


We all have a lot to learn, that's why a bunch of us hang out here!


----------



## tim407 (Nov 24, 2012)

Let me start by saying first time posting. 

Anyway let me warn u here ur first hand plane will soon turn into ur tenth before u know it! But I don't think that's a bad thing. Once u get a few key planes in your tool box u'll be amazed at how fast u can trim and level your work piece.


Anyway back on topic I'd suggest keeping an eye on eBay and looking for old Stanley Bailey type 11's. u can tell quickly because I believe they are the only ones with three patent marks on the back of the plane. A quick google search will help u find more tell tale signs but the reason behind it is these planes were made in the early 1900's and they are far superior quality wise to price ratio due to them being designed and created before machines began over taking wood working shops. 


I would start with a number 5 jack and number 7 jointer. These two will be your work horses and honestly although it will require a little more work, u can take most jobs start to finish. 


Some things to look for are make sure the sole (bottom) looks clean from pits or rust and the mouth (where the blade extends from) is in good condition. It'll be hard to tell if the sole is flat but u shouldn't be paying more than fifty bucks anyway so not a huge gamble. 


I would then Look for a small block plane to trim end grain, apply a bevel or create a simple round. Then i would look for a number 4 smoothing plane and scrub plane. And while ur at it might as well invest in a good plow plane. I would buy the plow new from veritas or lie Nielsen if U do decide to pick one up. They're expensive anyway and good luck finding one with all the correct parts. Once u have these u'll be in good hand plane shape. A shoulder plane or two and rabbet plane will probably see your power tools used less and less. 


Anyway happy hunting!


----------

